# Gas Mileage - Not What I Expected



## Vader953 (Nov 21, 2004)

Ok, the main reason I bought the 6 speed was for the better gas mileage, or so I thought. The 17-29 sticker rating is a bad joke. I've had it for a month, and if I baby the damn thing like a mini van, I can average 18 (I drive a good mix of Hwy and City in my daily commute). When I have a little fun, I avg. 17, and when I really get wild it's 16. What gives???? That is rediculous. I can't get anywhere near 29 on the highway, even on cruise????

What are your experiences???


----------



## Joey Waid (Oct 28, 2004)

All I am getting is around 12. but all I do is drive in the city and drive it pretty hard. I allso understand it will get better the more the motor gets broke in.I only have 600 miles on mine.


----------



## jerhofer (Oct 16, 2004)

I drove my GTO about 1500 miles this week on a trip and averaged 23 mpg including city driving. On my initial leg which was all interstate with the cruise set at an actual 76 mph (confirmed by my GPS), I got 24.7 mpg. Not quite as good as when I had my 2002 Z06 but close. I checked the actual mileage when I fueled up and it was very close to the readout on the dash.


----------



## GumbyGoat (Sep 24, 2004)

Maybe it's kilometers per gallon?!?!?! Ha Ha!!! I averaged 14 to 16 for the first 1000 "break-in" miles. Now that I have my foot out of the firewall, I average 19-20 mpg. I'm happy with that. I haven't taken a road trip of any real didstance. I may get a liitle better the closer I get to 5k miles. Only time will tell.


----------



## IH2ton6cyl (Oct 18, 2004)

*Fuel economy*

Im glad that this subject has been brought up.I was wondering about the advertised fuel economy numbers that were advertised by the mfgr.

I have about 400 miles on my 2004 GTO and the highest number on my miles per gallon readout has been 13.9! I have been breaking the engine in gently and still a very low (in my opinion) mpg figure. This is a combination of city/freeway driving.

I have the M6 transmission.

I will monitor it as the driven miles on the car increases.

Phillip


----------



## alamike (Nov 22, 2004)

IH2ton6cyl said:


> Im glad that this subject has been brought up.I was wondering about the advertised fuel economy numbers that were advertised by the mfgr.
> 
> I have about 400 miles on my 2004 GTO and the highest number on my miles per gallon readout has been 13.9! I have been breaking the engine in gently and still a very low (in my opinion) mpg figure. This is a combination of city/freeway driving.
> 
> ...


Curious, have tried the old method of pumping a couple of fillups and then dividing the miles driven by the number of gallons of gas that you consumed? Did you pump 27 gallons of gas into the tank?


----------



## GoatHerder (Nov 21, 2004)

IH2ton6cyl said:


> Im glad that this subject has been brought up.I was wondering about the advertised fuel economy numbers that were advertised by the mfgr.


Just to be clear. The MPG numbers on the window sticker are not generated by the manufacturer in an independent testing basis. They are produced by the manufacturer under strict EPA guidelines for testing. The manufacturer is not allowed to advertise any MPG numbers other than those that are generated by those guidelines.

Greg


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

I picked up my GTO this week and have 600 miles on it already. I've gotten just under 24 mpg on my first two tanks - thats mostly highway miles but romping through the Texas country side and passing vehicles on two-lane roads. MPG average would noticable drop when I unleashed the GTO's torque. After seeing your post, I drove for an hour between 60-65 mph. I averaged 28.0 on the trip computer (which I've found accurate so far). I was doing 29.7 for the first 20 minutes but then started getting into some rolling hills and it started creeping down. Even thought the mpg is better going downhill, the uphills take that back and more. Get your foot in it and it can really drop. When the engine is broke in and I get the Mobile 1 in it, I believe I'm going to see the high 20s routinely on trips - even at 70+ mph.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2004)

Welcome to the club!!! I is a thirsty goat allright. I have improved my mpg just sightly after 3000 miles. Averaging around 18 mph is normal. For those of you who come in here and do not have a goat you should know that our goats have in dash readings for mpg, gph son on and so forth. No need to do old method mpg calculations.


----------



## bsmcall (Sep 11, 2004)

Just as an aside, when you check the monitor on the bottom left for the average speed during that tankful. Unless your average speed is listed over 45-50 mph, you will not begin to approach 29mpg like the EPA sticker says.
I have seen 28.2 mpg and verified it during a mountainous interstate driving trip through central Pennsylvania, but my average speed indicated was 61mph. Remember that, on average, the 346ci engine consumes .75 gph of fuel just to sit at a stoplight.


----------



## muohio (Sep 22, 2004)

Higher mileage is easy to obtain if you go around 65 mph on a flat surface. I typically average 24 mpg when I set that cruise at 67. When you look at the sticker, check out the high and low numbers for the highway rating. That will give a clearer indication of what the car will do. Maybe the GTO doesn't show that but the last cars showed a variation of 10mpg for highway driving.


----------



## Duck916 (Nov 12, 2004)

The car definitely does better after a few thousand miles. For the first several tanks, I couldn't do better than about 15mpg. Now, in combined city/hwy driving, I average 22-24mpg. I've seen as high as 29 on an all-hwy drive at 65 mph.


----------



## Don (Sep 20, 2004)

Over the last 475.69 miles of mixed commute/city and highway driving these are my averages.
MPH=29.5
MPG= 16.8
I have not reset the trip odometer because I have been trying to determine the average over time.
I have 3065 miles in two months of ownership.


----------



## kevracer (Sep 27, 2004)

My average mileage for highway driving is 21, City is 17 (ouch)


----------



## stucker (Sep 22, 2004)

I have about 4,000 miles on my goat and I've averaged about 15 MPG combined city/highway. This is mostly because I drive it pretty aggressively. If I could keep my foot off the floor then I think I could see the numbers advertised. While driving through the city I've found that, on a level road, you can put the car into 6th and it will idle at 30 MPH and get between 32 and 34 MPG. That is if you aren't catching any red lights. Starting off is were the gas mileage really sucks, the GTO is a very heavy car. Just remember that this car has plenty of torque and can be driven in a fairly high gear. If you are really concerned with mileage try driving the car with just 2nd, 4th and 6th gear or even just 2nd and 6th. You can go from 0-30 in 2nd and 30-70 in 6th without breaking 3000rpm. Throw 4th in between and you would never need to go over 2000rpm. As for me, I use mostly 1st, 2nd gear with 6th for cruising down the highway. Only time I use the others is for down shifting to pass or for racing. If fuel economy was much of a concern for me I would have gotten a hybrid.


----------



## GTO TOO (Sep 10, 2004)

Just for info the average speed on the federal highway test is very low compared to what real folks drive on the hwy. Secondly, I've noticed most complaints are with the manual. The auto posted numbers,seems to be close to what I get. The manual is tested with skip shift enabled. How many folks really drive around the skip shift ( deeper in the throttle ) or have a by-pass instaled. That skip shift is a fuel economy enabler. ( it increases MPG on both the city and hwy portion of the test. ) just a thought.


----------



## roadracer (Oct 31, 2004)

I average about 17 for combined highway and city driving. I drive it hard most of the time. On a 500 mile highway trip diving 75 mph I averaged 28 mph. I have 6000 miles on the car.


----------



## boschxpert (Nov 24, 2004)

Vader953 said:


> Ok, the main reason I bought the 6 speed was for the better gas mileage, or so I thought. The 17-29 sticker rating is a bad joke. I've had it for a month, and if I baby the damn thing like a mini van, I can average 18 (I drive a good mix of Hwy and City in my daily commute). When I have a little fun, I avg. 17, and when I really get wild it's 16. What gives???? That is rediculous. I can't get anywhere near 29 on the highway, even on cruise????
> 
> What are your experiences???


if you drive a mix of hwy/city then you have to average out halfway between 17 and 29 is about 23 thats if you baby it though, you say you wild and have a little fun, when your having fun you get about 4-6mpg with a 365 hp motor, whats the average there? halfway of 23 and lets say 6 is about 15, so 15 is all your gonna get honestly with your driving stlye, so if you want 29 mpg all the time i would strongly suggest you get a small honda or toyota, but you wouldn't want bet any money on a race with anyone, cus all that money you saved on gas would be lost, lol


----------



## Vader953 (Nov 21, 2004)

Good point bosch. That's one of my only complaints. Couldn't be happier with the car. I smile every morning when I go to and leave work, and that's worth all the money in the world. 

The gas mileage is worth the awesome power alone anyways!!


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

The mountain highway / city mixed driving that is my daily commute nets me a 20 mpg average. I can get 22 mpg if I keep my foot out of it.

But I didn't buy it to keep my foot out of it.

Kick it!


----------

